# Mahnung Atriga Inkasso



## Joe (30 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe und hoffe ich bin in diesem Bereich richtig.

Und zwar geht es um folgendes. Ich habe über 2 Jahre lang das Spiel Drachenkrieg (www.warofdragons.de) gespielt, auch des öfteren mal den ein oder anderen Euro in das Spiel investiert. Im letzten Monat habe ich dann in dem Forum des Spiels mal etwas schärfte Kritik geäußert. Postwendend wurde ich in dem Spiel gesperrt. Daraufhin habe ich sämtliche Lastschriften der letzten 4 Wochen zurückbuchen lassen, da ich die gekaufte Leistung nicht weiter nutzen kann.
Die erste Mahnung des Unternehmens micropayment GmbH lies entsprechend auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Daraufhin habe ich einige Emails mit dem Zahlungsunternehmen sowie dem Betreiber gewechselt. Auf meine letzte Email bekam ich dann auch keine weitere Antwort mehr und ich dachte mir nun hab ich endlich Ruhe vor diesem komischen Verein.

Wie dem auch sei hab ich heute in meinem Emaileingang eine Mahnung des Inkassobüros atriga GmbH erhalten.
Meine Frage ist wie soll ich mich hier verhalten?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.
Lg
Joe


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2011)

Das liegt ganz daran, wie die konkrete Vertragsgestaltung ist und da darf Dir hier niemand einen Rat geben. Du solltest Dich an den Rechtsanwalt Deines geringsten Mißtrauens wenden und den fragen.


----------



## Goblin (30 August 2011)

> eine Mahnung des Inkassobüros atriga GmbH erhalten



Lesen >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## bernhard (30 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Lesen


Lesen hilft nichts ohne Verstehen. Richtige Tipps für das falsche Problem führen in die Irre. Der konkrete Fall liegt ganz anders. Die versuchte Hilfestellung geht voll in die Hose.

Da hilft nur ein Anwalt oder auch eine Beratung der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2011)

Hier stimmt irgendetwas nicht bzw paßt nicht zusammen.  warofdragons.de  ist seit Jahren  im WWW 
und es gibt nicht den leisesten Hinweis auf Abzocke.
Das Spiel ist laut allen Quellen  die  Google liefert definitiv kostenlos. 

Webutation stuft es als 100% seriös ein > http://www.webutation.net/de/review/warofdragons.de


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2011)

Wie aussagekräftig ist da wohl eine (!) Bewertung?


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2011)

Weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch offengestanden egal. Google liefert jedenfalls keine Hinweise auf Abzocke im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel und  auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit Atriga. Zu  Atriga gibt es allerdings viele negative Treffer unter anderem  in diesem Forum

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/inkassobüro-atriga.30372/

Google > http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=bf531e7dc9381c67&biw=1024&bih=581


----------



## waswillstdu (18 November 2011)

Folgenden Text habe ich gegoogelt und halte diesen für wichtig bezüglich *ATRIGA*, daher dieser Post!

"Stichworte:
sexpartnerclub .de
datebeach .de
flirtfair .de
treffpunkt18 .de
s-partnerclub .de
sexpartnerclub .de
datebeach .ch
flirtfair .ch
datebeach .at
flirtfair .at

Also offensichtlich handelt es sich bei den Firmen: Jadorra S.a.r.l, ebenso wie die Firma Billja um Briefkastenfirmen, die versuchen mit gefakten Profilen die User zu verarschen. Solange bis das "große" Abo anfängt.
Wenn man jetzt noch im Probezeitraum kündigt durch eine Email, bekommen diese die nicht oder es wird trotzdem das Abo begonnen.
Letztendlich bekommt man dann eine Mahnung per Email.
In letzter Zeit wurde jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt aus Deutschland um seriöser zu wirken.
Das Inkassounternehmen lautet: Atriga aus 63225 Langen."

Quelle: board.protecus.de

sowie:

"Gesellschafter von Sexpartnerclub

[XXX]

Quelle: gruenderszene.de

Es gibt leider viel zu viele Abzocker im Web und viel zu viele Menschen am PC, die unvorsichtig sind.

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt]


----------

